# Was haltet ihr von diesem Notebook Asus X73SV-TY130V



## XFX1993 (11. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook mit dem man mit guter Grafik flüssig Spiele spielen kann (z.B. Dirt 2, Gta4, grid, Cod 6,etc)
und bin dabei auf dieses Notebook gestoßen. 

Asus X73SV-TY130V 43,9 cm Notebook schwarz-bronze: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Kann man mit diesem notebook flüssig mit guter Grafik Spiele spielen??


----------



## Schlingel (11. August 2011)

Kommt drauf an was Du spielen möchtest.........NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
Ich persönlich finde es in Ordnung...Ich weiß es sagt nicht viel aus aber ein bekannter hat mit der gleichen CPU rund 8700 Punkte im 3DMark06


----------



## XFX1993 (11. August 2011)

Die gewünschten Spiele die ich damit Spielen will stehen oben!


----------



## Schlingel (11. August 2011)

Hab ich gar nicht gesehen.   ....Ich denke mal auf mittlere Einstellungen müssten die laufen.Hab leider selber keins von den Spielen..


----------



## XFX1993 (11. August 2011)

Produktdetail Notebook RC730 S05 / Intel Core i7-2630Q Planet4one GmbH

ist dieses Notebook besser??


----------



## -Phoenix- (11. August 2011)

XFX1993 schrieb:


> Produktdetail Notebook RC730 S05 / Intel Core i7-2630Q Planet4one GmbH
> 
> ist dieses Notebook besser??


 
Moin

das Notebook hat eine bessere Cpu (Quad-Core), dafür aber weniger Arbeitsspeicher. Der Grafikchip ist bei beiden gleich.
Ich würde wegen der höheren Cpu Leistung ( gut für GTA 4 ) zu dem Samsung Notebook greifen. Den Arbeitsspeicher kannst du später immer noch leicht nachrüsten.

lg.


----------



## Schlingel (11. August 2011)

Seh ich auch so...


----------



## XFX1993 (11. August 2011)

hat die GT540 jz 1 oder 2 gb speicher? weil im internet steht einmal 2 gb und einmal 1 gb!


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2011)

guck doch mal den Link ganuer an, da sind viele Spiele auch mit Benchmarkwerten. Die 3DMark-Werte würd ich eher ignorieren, die sind bei modernen Grafikchips+CPUs oft keine guten Anhaltspunkte. Die benchmark ist halt schon verlatet.

Für den preis kriegst Du aktuell aber ein merkbar besseres Notebook was die Spieleleistung angeht: Acer Aspire Ethos 5943G-5464G75Bnss, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.R6G02.019) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder eines in 17 Zoll Acer Aspire 7745G-484G50MNks (LX.PUP02.193) | Geizhals.at Deutschland    die AMD 5850 kannst Du bei dem Link auch finden, da ist eher rechts eine Liste mit den ganzen Grafikchips.


----------



## XFX1993 (11. August 2011)

Acer Aspire 7745G-484G50Mnks 17,3 Zoll LX.PUP02.195 schwarz -TECH mobile

besser als das Samsung oder nicht??


----------



## Schlingel (11. August 2011)

Bei der Leistung nehmen die sich nicht viel..Die Grafikkarte ist nur minimal schneller..


----------



## Cuddleman (11. August 2011)

Mehrere Acer-NB's leiden unter einem Fehler!

Beim Spielen, wird die CPU durch die Wärme der GPU belastet. 

Dadurch wird die CPU wegen zu hoher Temperatur unnötig früh heruntergetaktet und es fehlt dadurch dieser an Leistung!

Siehe diverse Tests z.B. bei notebookcheck.de!


----------



## Schlingel (11. August 2011)

Du meinst bestimmt den Fehler beim Aspire7750g in Verbindung mit Sandy Bridge oder..? Von den bis jetzt geposteten würde ich den Samsung nehmen...oder halt ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben..


----------



## XFX1993 (11. August 2011)

was mir jz immer noch unklar ist hat die gt 540 bei dem Samsung Notebook jz 2 gb speicher oder nur 1 gb??


----------



## Schlingel (11. August 2011)

1 GB, was aber kein Nachteil ist..Steht auch auf der von Dir verlinkten Seite..

mfg


----------



## Cuddleman (11. August 2011)

Schlingel schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt den Fehler beim Aspire7750g in Verbindung mit Sandy Bridge oder..? Von den bis jetzt geposteten würde ich den Samsung nehmen...oder halt ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben..


 

Bei Acer, ist dieses von dir genannte Model, nicht das einzige, auch einige Modelle bei Dell machen den selben Ärger!


----------



## Schlingel (11. August 2011)

Ich kann das jetzt nur von dem einen sagen da ich es kurzzeitig selber hatte,es aber zurückgegeben hab..


----------

